# Water Tap with microswitch and small footprint...



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Hi all, I've just bought a Nature Pure water filter kit and I'm now looking for a suitable tap to mount by the sink, so it must have a small footprint and integrated microswitch.

Can any suggest any online spares shops?

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dave

Whale do one but it's not a very small footprint

http://www.mailspeedmarine.com/Prod...yID/28/v/ab2ee0bc-5566-44e0-a605-21afd489edca

Full range here 
http://www.bradtech.ltd.uk/taps.asp


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi










Aaudby's

£15 ish


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Hi George, just bought one from my local caravan spares shop.

Perfect for the job, smaller than I expected, but that's good!  

I'm going to mount it by the kitchen sink, so we have a separate tap for filtered water.

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Hi Dave/Carol

We have purchased the same for our 747 would be interested to know how you plumbed and wired in the tap and filter

Many thanks in advance
Hugh


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Haven't got round to fitting it yet but here's how I'll do it...

Mount the filter under the sink and mount the tap by the kitchen sink.

Tee off the cold supply to the kitchen sink tap and take this through the filter and then out the filter to my new small tap.

Wire the new tap's microswitch into the wiring for the original tap.

I'll post a photo once I've completed it.

Regards, Dave.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Dave,

What sized hole is required for the tap? A good photo of that tap, with something for scale, would be useful. Does it feel/ look as cheap as it is, or something of superior quality? Plastic/metal parts?

Dave


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

Hi all!

The install was pretty straight forward, see photos. Had to remove sink but that was only 3 screws.

Only small problem I had was that threaded stem of the tap base wasn't long enough to go through the kitchen worktop, this mean't I had to counterbore the worktop from underneath, a bit tricky. :?

Hole for the tap is 20mm, it's pretty lightweight and plastic but seems good quality.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Neat job Dave .. well done, how did the water taste ? :wink:


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Good job Dave

It was the wiring that bothered me a little

Hugh


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi all fitted the Nature Filter system yesterday with the tap supplied and a whale microswitch again supplied, however you could switch the pump on with the existing tap without water coming through, but I asked the boss what she wonted so I fitted the button switch by drilling a 16m hole drop the wires through push the switch connect to existing supply.

Don't do as I did and use a screw driver on the terry clips that hold the water pipes use a spanner.

Roy


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

takeaflight said:


> Don't do as I did and use a screw driver on the terry clips that hold the water pipes use a spanner.


Hi Roy

I think this needs a bit of expansion ... :lol: :lol:


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim 

I disconnected the cold water pipe from the tap inserted the T piece supplied and ran a new length of pipe upto the exsisting tap tightened it all up using a screw driver, turned on the 12v cranked the tap open to test for leaks, didn't need to look to closely for when the pressure built up I could have showered if I could have squeezed under the sink. :roll: 

However tightened all the clips with a socket and no problems.

Roy


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Roy

I had a sneaky feeling you had a shower :lol: :lol: the Shurflo builds up to about 40psi.. probably more than domestic pressure .. 
good advice on using a socket, for those not be aware you can buy a flexible drive screwdriver socket for just that task, ideal in tight corners .


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I know I'm going to regret this but.....if you plumb into a pressurized water system why do you have to wire up a tap miccroswitch. Surely the main pump's pressure switch will do the job for you.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> ....if you plumb into a pressurized water system why do you have to wire up a tap miccroswitch. Surely the main pump's pressure switch will do the job for you.


Hi spacerunner

There are two systems, pressurised and non pressurised. The latter has a submersible pump which only runs when the micro switch is opperated on a 
tap.

The pressurised system has a pressure switch which controls the pump so no wires at the taps...


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Thanks Jim for de-mystifying me. How much does one of these filter thingies cost. I am getting a bit fed up with carrying around a seperate drinking water container. :roll:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi spacerunner

Cheapest I've found is £165 for the full kit with tap..

http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/water_filters.htm

search 'Nature Pure' on the forums too


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

*Top marks for 'General Ecology Europe Ltd'*

I recently bought a Nature Pure kit, the basic kit without the tap.

I decided I needed the tee piece connector that normally comes with the full kit.

I telephoned 'General Ecology Europe Ltd' to ask if I could buy the item separate.

They immediately said they would post the item to me FREE OF CHARGE and it arrived the next day, didn't even charge me for postage! 

Thank you very much, if only all manufacturers / suppliers were as helpful.

Regards, Dave.


----------



## daveandcarol (May 21, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> Good job Dave
> 
> It was the wiring that bothered me a little
> 
> Hugh


Don't be worried about the wiring, it's dead simple. 

With the original setup, there's 2 wires that come up from the floor and are joined to 2 wires that come from the mixer tap.

When you fit your new tap it has 2 wires, simply connect these to the same original wires.

It doesn't matter which way round you connect them as it's just a switch, open or closed.

Regards, Dave.


----------

